# Sticky  Bose® Acoustimass® 10 Series IV home entertainment speaker system - Black



## Reviews Bot

*Bose® Acoustimass® 10 Series IV home entertainment speaker system - Black*

*Description:*
The Bose Acoustimass 10 Series IV home entertainment speaker system brings 5.1-channel sound to your movies and music. Connect it to your home theater receiver and enjoy Bose quality sound. his system includes an Acoustimass bass module, four Direct/Reflecting Cube speakers, and a center channel speaker. The Acoustimass 10 Series IV speaker system is engineered to fill the room with beautiful sound, not bulky speakers. You can hide the Acoustimass module virtually anywhere in the room, and you experience dramatic sound that all seems to come from the small speaker arrays. Two downward-firing drivers in the Acoustimass module give you powerful performance for the lowest audible notes and effects. The module features technology that minimizes audible distortion. The horizontal center-channel speaker complements flat-panel TVs and blends nicely into your decor.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Bose*EAN*0017817393454*Feature*Four cube speaker arrays
One horizontal center channel speaker
Designed to work with your 5.1-channel components
Powered Acoustimass® module*Item Height*12.5 inches*Item Length*29.8 inches*Item Width*25.8 inches*Label*BOSE*Manufacturer*BOSE*MPN*350664-1110*Package Height*12.5 inches*Package Length*29.8 inches*Package Weight*63.4 pounds*Package Width*25.8 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*350664-1110*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*BOSE*SKU*BOSAM10IVBKU31*Studio*BOSE*Title*Bose® Acoustimass® 10 Series IV home entertainment speaker system - Black*UPC*017817393454*UPCList - UPCListElement*017817393454
017817569385*Item Weight*63.4 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*350664-1110
256*Model*350664-1110*Color*Black*Department*Electronics*Warranty*1 Year Limited Warranty


----------

